# Saskatraz, Carniolan and Italian Queen Honey Bees For Sale



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

The Saskatraz queens are almost sold out for this week. We do still have Carniolan and Italian available, and we can still ship queens out today and tomorrow by UPS Next Day. Next ship date for USPS is on Saturday, and we are also available for in store pickup!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We have a full supply of Saskatraz and Italian queens for this next week!
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/


----------

